# Foil and Flock Heat transfer - How-to



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

For all the Heat Press Gurus out there...

How do you do Heat transfers using flock and/or foil?

Is it something that you just order from transfer companies such as instgraph?

Anyone have a how to video on this?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Other than instagraphics is there any other companies that make custom foil heat transfers?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

What you will need to do is contact the company about their artwork submission process for custom transfers to determine if they can create what you need.

Hix Corp, the company known for their Heat Presses, does custom _*flock*_ transfers also: ez-transfers.com - A Look You Can Feel.

ArtBrands does custom _*foil*_ transfers: Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Heat Transfer Designs | Custom T-shirt Prints

VersaTranz does custom _*foil*_ transfers: Custom Transfers - Transfers - Versatranz

This is a flock transfer video from a guy who I'd call a one stop shop!
YouTube - Making T-shirts Flock Logo

AB


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

if you own a plotter you can do flock yourself.. foil requires adhesive + screen... 

what type of equipment do you own?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

hiGH said:


> if you own a plotter you can do flock yourself.. foil requires adhesive + screen...
> 
> what type of equipment do you own?



Currently I only have a PhoenixPhire 16x20, it looks like I may have to invest in a vinyl cutter.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

paulo said:


> Currently I only have a PhoenixPhire 16x20, it looks like I may have to invest in a vinyl cutter.


that should definitely be on your christmas list. well worth the investment.

the good thing is you dont need a cutter to print foil.. so you can outsource the flock and print the foil yourself.


----------

